# Belo Horizonte: Charmes e encantos da Capital Mineira, pelas lentes de Phcg



## Phcg (Mar 13, 2013)

*



Olá Galerinha :hi:

Depois de um bom tempo (anos) sem fazer um thread, dessa vez resolvi aparecer por aqui.

Bem,no dia 01/11 fui a Grande BH para uma viagem acadêmica, Fiquei num bairro charmoso (Santa Efigênia) no limite do plano traçado de BH. Infelizmente como minha agenda foi totalmente ocupada, só aproveitei mesmo a cidade no período da Noite. Mas mesmo assim foi Incrível

Bem, algumas imagens fiz no trajeto de carro/ônibus, (Subir e descer as ruas de BH cansam) :lol::lol: Mas espero que curtam.

Vamos ao que interessa!


Belo Horizonte
Pop: 2 501.576 hab (RM: 5 961.895 hab)
IDH: 0.810 (PNDU 2010)
UF: MG

Galera de BH, caso alguma legenda estiver errada, me ajudem! precisarei muito 

Antes de tudo, vamos tomar um bom café da manha com o típico café mineiro moído na hora e pão de queijo com geleia de pimenta! 













Agora sim! Baterias recarregadas para o tour

Quando se Chega em BH (vindo da 040), a primeira coisa que se vê (depois de Nova Lima) é uma Leroy Merlin Gigante no alto de uma Colina. Aí sim podemos dizer que estamos no.. Belvedere

Belvedere/Vila da Serra (Belo Horizonte- Nova Lima)

1












2












3












4 












5












6












Bairro Sion

7












8












9












10













Santa Efigência

o Bairro em que fiquei hospedado. Por sinal Muito agradável!

11












12












13













14












15












16













17












18












19












20












21












22












23

Floresta do Outro lado

24












25

Uma perereca em meio a praça Floriano Peixoto 












26












27












28












29












30












31












32












33












34













Região Central


35 












36













37












38












39












Savassi/ Lourdes (Bairro Thereziano) :lol::lol:


40












41












42












43












44












45












46













Centro

47













48












49












50












51












52












Museu da Moda de Belo Horizonte

53












54













55












56












57












58












59












60












Santa Lucia, São Bento,Luxemburgo e Vila Paris ou Buritis


61












Funcionários/ Praça da Liberdade

Olha, é difícil saber onde começa um bairro e termina outro :lol:


62












63











64












65












66












67












68












69












70












71












72












73













Icônico Edifício Niemeyer
:cheers::cheers:

74












75












76












77













Mercado Central: Gostosuras ou Travessuras? 

78












Amamos ou Odiamos? :lol:hno:

79













80












81












Para que a 1° Pagina não fique gigante, resolvi dividir em 2 partes. Aguardem. tem mais coisa boa vindo por ai! 

Em breve a 2° Parte

​

*


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb (Jun 10, 2008)

ótimas imagens, deu saudades de BH!


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

Bom, como você pediu, vou te ajudar nas legendas.  Só vou comentar as que estão incorretas. O que eu não comentar é isso mesmo. 

Fotos 1 a 3: Vila da Serra em Nova Lima.
Fotos 4 a 6: Belvedere em Belo Horizonte.

Muita gente de Belo Horizonte e de Nova Lima não sabe o limite entre os municípios até hoje. 

Fotos 35 a 39: Centro.
Fotos 40 a 43: Lourdes já voltando ao Centro.
Foto 44: Tirada no Funcionários, mas mostrando os prédios já da Savassi.
Foto 45: Centro.
Foto 51 e 52: Lourdes.
Fotos 60 e 61: Centro.

A área central é padronizada, muito homogênea então realmente fica difícil pegar de primeira, mas aqui estão os lugares pelos quais você passou:


----------



## Catrumano (Jan 13, 2011)

Belo Horizonte é uma cidade especial! Síntese de Minas Gerais, a urbe carrega uma forte personalidade que se revela na culinária, nas cores e na cultura. Ótimas fotos! :cheers:


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Ah, BH...:lovethem: 

Amo por demais... 

Pedrinho, te acompanhei pelos stories e achei massa tua visita. A cidade é maravilhosa, morro de saudade. 

O que mais te agradou por lá? E as comidinhas? :eat:
Aquele pão de queijo na abertura foi um dos melhores que já comi na vida! 

Aguardando a segunda parte! :banana:


----------



## zolin (Jan 27, 2008)

show...


----------



## Phcg (Mar 13, 2013)

[email protected]_Cwb said:


> ótimas imagens, deu saudades de BH!



E Deu mesmo. No ultimo FDS bateu aquelça vontade de voltar! :lol::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Phcg (Mar 13, 2013)

Inconfidente said:


> Bom, como você pediu, vou te ajudar nas legendas.  Só vou comentar as que estão incorretas. O que eu não comentar é isso mesmo.
> 
> Fotos 1 a 3: Vila da Serra em Nova Lima.
> Fotos 4 a 6: Belvedere em Belo Horizonte.
> ...


Puxa, Muito Obrigado! Editei conforme a Legenda! O Geovanne me ajudou também! Pude reorganizar melhor as legendas!


----------



## Geovanne Angelo (Jan 4, 2009)

Boas fotos Phcg! Fico feliz que vc tenha gostado da nossa linda e querida cidade. E espero que vc volte uma outra vez com mais tempo pr aproveitar ainda mais as ruas, avenidas e botecos da capital mineira. hehe


----------



## brny (Apr 21, 2010)

Show de Bola! A Grande BH com seu charme unico. Seu "hipercentro" com amplas e arborizadas ruas , avenidas e pracas, Alem do Parque Municipal ( Central Park de BH!) . O Mercado Central incrivel com delicias de cada canto das Minas Gerais. Em Marco 2020 estarei ai com um grupo de newyorquinos, hispanos e quebecois(Montreal). Alem da bela BH visitaremos: Inhotim , Congonhas, 3 dias em Ouro Preto, Caraca e grutas. Depois Tiradentes, S.J. Del Rey e finalizando em Pocos de Caldas. Uma imersao na magia das Minas Gerais.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Pedrinho,

As fotos ficaram lindas! Bateu até uma saudade. Última vez foi em 2014. 
Depois que eu terminar minha lista de cidades para visitar eu retorno ao sudeste. 
Parabéns pelo thread! :applause:


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Uma das minhas capitais prediletas no Brasil. BH das montanhas, do clima pra lá de gostoso, de experiências sensoriais únicas!.


----------



## Ao no Sora (Jan 8, 2012)

Estou amando conhecer Belo Horizonte agora não entendo aquela estação do Move da Pampulha que não tem escadas rolantes não tem ligação com o Clube Labareda tudo enjambrado se fosse na Bahia já teria duas escadas rolantes tranquilamente!!


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

Confesso que não uso essa estação, mas sempre vejo no jornal que o que acontece é que as escadas rolantes estão em constante manutenção. É uma reclamação recorrente dos usuários. Já sobre o acesso ao Labareda acho que seria isso mesmo, não? Vi que tem uma escada e uma faixa de pedestres: https://www.airbnb.com.au/google_pl...A&maxwidth=800&maxheight=800&place_id=1893587


----------



## Pietrin (Mar 30, 2010)

BH é linda, e todo esse patrimônio arquitetônico é incrível para uma cidade tão jovem. Está no topo da minha lista de lugares para conhecer no Brasil, especialmente pela minha admiração que tenho aos mineiros enquanto povo sociável e hospitaleiro na medida certa. Belas fotos!


----------



## Iturama (Mar 7, 2012)

Cidade da qual sou apaixonado! :heart:


----------



## Stryfer (Mar 21, 2010)

Muito bom. Você ficou numa área legal da cidade. Alguns ângulos diferentes que demorei a reconhecer.

Aguardando as noturnas.


----------



## Hello_World (Dec 24, 2009)

Ahhh BH... :lovethem:



brny said:


> Show de Bola! A Grande BH com seu charme unico. Seu "hipercentro" com amplas e arborizadas ruas , avenidas e pracas, Alem do Parque Municipal ( Central Park de BH!) . O Mercado Central incrivel com delicias de cada canto das Minas Gerais. Em Marco 2020 estarei ai com um grupo de newyorquinos, hispanos e quebecois(Montreal). Alem da bela BH visitaremos: Inhotim , Congonhas, 3 dias em Ouro Preto, Caraca e grutas. Depois Tiradentes, S.J. Del Rey e finalizando em Pocos de Caldas. Uma imersao na magia das Minas Gerais.


Me leva! :lol:


----------



## Ap_Recife (Apr 26, 2004)

Gosto muito de BH.


----------



## ZekaPOA (Feb 26, 2009)

Bela BH!

Ontem mesmo assisti o Brasil Visto de Cima justamente sobre a capital mineira. 

Parabéns pelas fotos.


----------



## brny (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi "Hello World"! Sou residente de NYC ha' 32 anos e ja' organizei varios tours ao BR. Mas tudo comecou com o tremendo sucesso da telenovela "Xica da Silva", exibida aqui e na regiao tri-estatal(NY, NJ,CT) com dublagem em espanhol. Agucou a curiosidade dos hispanos e gringos, Fiz a pedidos um "pacote turistico" para conhecer o Arraial do Tejuco ( Diamantina), Serro, Ouro Preto, Congonhas, grutas etc. Foi um sucesso ! Repeti 3 vezes em espanhol(spanglish too!) e Ingles. Mas BH que no inicio era so' a "base" para os diversos tours , surprendeu a todos pois e' pouco divulgada fora do BR e tive que dedicar mais dias ai. Entao para os turistas que nao buscam praia, e querem historia,arte colonial,arquitetura, paisagens montanhosas, grutas, culinaria(a comida mineira e' a favorita) e a famosa hospitalidade dos mineiros fez o pacote "Magia de Minas Gerais" um sucesso. E BH com seu charmoso aeroporto de Confins,Savassi, Pampulha etc tornou-se a " STAR" . Super elogiada. Cheers!


----------



## Phcg (Mar 13, 2013)

^^ Galera Agradeço a Todos os comentários!

Já estou reorganizando a segunda parte. O Meu Notebook queimou com os arquivos, mais ainda tenho cópias deles. Amanhã estarei postando as imagens que Inhotim + Pampulha e algumas aleatórias da Região (Contagem, Nova Lima....)


----------



## Tropical Guy (Apr 29, 2012)

Vc odeia BH tanto assim? Me lembra aquele thread sobre Recife no qual o forista postou um monte de fotos ao nível da rua mostrando lixo e áreas degradadas. Qual era o nome do thread mesmo... Ah, "Recifantástico" (ou algo assim). Não que BH esteja uma zona mas o thread em si tá uma zona. Muitas fotos fora de foco, viradas, repetidas, etc. 
Ajeita isso aí!! BH merece!!


----------



## Phcg (Mar 13, 2013)

Tropical Guy said:


> Vc odeia BH tanto assim? Me lembra aquele thread sobre Recife no qual o forista postou um monte de fotos ao nível da rua mostrando lixo e áreas degradadas. Qual era o nome do thread mesmo... Ah, "Recifantástico" (ou algo assim). Não que BH esteja uma zona mas o thread em si tá uma zona. Muitas fotos fora de foco, viradas, repetidas, etc.
> Ajeita isso aí!! BH merece!!


Sugiro que leia o thread antes das fotos 
daí o motivo das imagens.Ou.... vamos fazer o seguinte. Contrate um profissional com uma boa câmera, com tempo e tudo mais. Ai você pode fazer um thread bombástico, sem fotos tremidas e/ou afins! Agora se não é do seu agrado. Paciência. 

Ninguém é obrigado a nada!


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

O tópico tá ótimo e eu to é gostando! kay:
Quem disser que tá com saudade e querendo voltar, vai ganhar like pois eu particularmente eu não consigo ficar muito tempo fora disso aqui não! :lol:

Só diria para não colocar muitas ou todas as fotos no mesmo post pois sobrecarrega a página.


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

Pelo que eu entendi o nosso amigo aproveitou uma viagem que faria por outro motivo e pode ser que nem câmera levou. Acabou animando fazer um thread durante a viagem. Acho perfeitamente válido. Se alguém quiser fotos profissionais e que até maquiam as feiuras da cidade é só jogar Belo Horizonte no Instagram. Tá cheio de foto foda lá. Aqui a gente não precisa caprichar assim.


----------



## Lucianors (Oct 19, 2006)

ZekaPOA said:


> Bela BH!
> 
> Ontem mesmo assisti o Brasil Visto de Cima justamente sobre a capital mineira.
> 
> Parabéns pelas fotos.


Precisamos o link desse programa com urgência !!!


----------



## del Marques (Mar 8, 2009)

A capital com as maiores altitudes, passando dos 900 metros em alguns lugares.


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

Alguns bairros com mais de 1100, mas Brasília ou Curitiba ganham na altitude média ou oficial.


----------



## del Marques (Mar 8, 2009)

^^ Verdade esqueci de Brasilia.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Tropical Guy said:


> Vc odeia BH tanto assim? Me lembra aquele thread sobre Recife no qual o forista postou um monte de fotos ao nível da rua mostrando lixo e áreas degradadas. Qual era o nome do thread mesmo... Ah, "Recifantástico" (ou algo assim). Não que BH esteja uma zona mas o thread em si tá uma zona. Muitas fotos fora de foco, viradas, repetidas, etc.
> Ajeita isso aí!! BH merece!!


Só quem faz threads de fotos sabe o trabalho que dá. Eu parei faz tempo. Só faço mesmo quando viajo para fora do Rio de Janeiro. Mas me diga, por que ele odiaria tanto BH? Uma cidade muito bonita com muitos bairros bonitos, e que não deve nada a nenhuma outra capital? Fotos, ângulos etc., são coisas do "olhar" de cada forista! Se você não gostou, nem deveria ter comentado nada. Você foi muito deselegante e ácido em suas palavras. Além disso, ninguém é pago para fotografar cidade alguma. Faça uma releitura do seu post provocativo e caia na real. 
O thread está lindo!!!!


----------



## del Marques (Mar 8, 2009)

Verdade esqueci de Brasília, agora Curitiba é alta?


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

del Marques said:


> Verdade esqueci de Brasília, agora Curitiba é alta?


Salvo engano essas altitudes são aferidas no marco zero de cada cidade. No caso de Belo Horizonte 836 m, Curitiba 934 m e Brasília 1117 m. Se for considerar os picos de cada município seria Curitiba 1021 m, Brasília 1341 m e Belo Horizonte 1390; mas não sei se dá para confiar muito nesses valores para os picos. Interpretando as curvas de nível do Google Maps dá para concluir altitudes diferentes.


----------



## cassianoitu (Feb 12, 2009)

Linda BH!! parabéns...


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

del Marques said:


> A capital com as maiores altitudes, passando dos 900 metros em alguns lugares.


^^

Na minha opinião, é a única capital do Brasil com o clima na medida certa. No verão não chega a ter um calor sufocante, o inverno é suavizado exigindo um traje a rigor porém dispensável o uso de luvas e gorros...experiência própria.


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

O problema de Belo Horizonte é a secura no meio do ano. Não é tão seco quanto outras capitais mais para o interior do continente, mas para muita gente já causa problemas de saúde.


----------

